
Back to the Future: Lisp as a Base for a Statistical Computing System - fogus
http://books.google.com/books?id=8Cf16JkKz30C&pg=PA20&lpg=PA21#v=onepage&q=&f=false
======
alex_stoddard
This is referenced as part of the motivation for Incanter
<http://incanter.org> the Clojure based, R-like statistical environment.

